# Where is the documentation on Netmasq

## TomPearson

Where can I find some documentation on Netmasq? I am trying to reserve IP adresses with it. I have been looking around for ages on the net trying to find.

Thanks.

----------

## 666threesixes666

http://www.carltm.com/

perhaps you mean dnsmasq...  a dhcp + dns masquerading firewall.

----------

